# Welches Strategiespiel ist Ihr Strategie-Favorit der Games Convention 2006?



## Administrator (9. September 2006)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## DawnHellscream (9. September 2006)

argh ....Warhammer oder Spore ..mein geliebtes Warhammer oder meine eigene alkaida zelle onlien aufbauen ? ..argh ..ich bin zerissen 

ich entscheide mich für einen zwischenweg :
WoW
billige warhammer Kopie, mit alkaida kämpfern in allen PvPRegionen


----------



## Jared (18. September 2006)

Was hat denn 1701 in dem Genre verloren?
Schade, dass Companie of Heroes so schlecht abschneidet. Scheinen wohl nich all zu viele die Demo probiert zu haben. Von all den aufgezählten Spielen ist das das einzige, das man echte Innovation ins genre brng, und das zusammen mit klasse Grafik, Spieltiefe und Gameplay. Einzig die Storry ist etwas abgelutscht. Das wird aber wieder wett gemacht, weil es das erste gute Strategiespiel im 2.WK ist, bei dem man ne Basis bauen kann!


----------

